# Bike Ray III



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

I want another light for another bike...

I have seen the 3 x XPG Bike Ray III

So do I get that or another P7 MS type light?

Will the 3 x XPG be more powerful?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

9speed said:


> Will the 3 x XPG be more powerful?


More lumens, probably. Depends on what bin they use and how hard they are driven. Better beam quality, who knows?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Check out the Light and Go thread. Good reviews from MTBR shootout. They have both XPG and P7 lights.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Bike Ray III is really nice, lightweight, has a 20 degree lens for nice flood on the bars. Triple XPG provides longer burntime on the same battery as a P7. :thumbsup:



9speed said:


> I want another light for another bike...
> 
> I have seen the 3 x XPG Bike Ray III
> 
> ...


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> The Bike Ray III is really nice, lightweight, has a 20 degree lens for nice flood on the bars. Triple XPG provides longer burntime on the same battery as a P7. :thumbsup:


ok, now you are being nice and helpful and I feel bad lol


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No worries 9speed. The Bike Ray III lighthead is 130 grams and runs really nicely on the bars with a P7 on the helmet, we have been impressed with this lighthead.



9speed said:


> ok, now you are being nice and helpful and I feel bad lol


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> No worries 9speed. The Bike Ray III lighthead is 130 grams and runs really nicely on the bars with a P7 on the helmet, we have been impressed with this lighthead.


well sorry I have been so stinky.. just playing devils advocate as per usual...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No worries at all, everyone is entitled to voice their opinions. We understand that many folks are disappointed that this process is taking so long. We take safety very seriously and our position has always been to address issues as they arise and after investigating the battery quality issues we have opted to perform a voluntary recall for the safety of all consumers. Bottomline, it is taking longer than we wanted but it will be a quality product that will be safe and reliable.



9speed said:


> well sorry I have been so stinky.. just playing devils advocate as per usual...


----------



## Ray Light 2008 (Jan 7, 2011)

*aha*

aha


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice. When?


----------



## Ray Light 2008 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope it doesn't look like Mickey mouse...


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

9speed said:


> I hope it doesn't look like Mickey mouse...


:lol: me too.


----------



## Ray Light 2008 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks GeoMan, we will do better for you and for all our customers!


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> No worries 9speed. The Bike Ray III lighthead is 130 grams and runs really nicely on the bars with a P7 on the helmet, we have been impressed with this lighthead.


Is this a sign of things to come?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Wow that looks like a 130 gram triple XP-G paired with a 5.8 Ah German made Open-Light battery, if I had to guess I think run-time on high would be just over 4 hrs 20 mins. :thumbsup:



klydesdale said:


> Is this a sign of things to come?


----------



## joraff (Feb 15, 2007)

Is there somewhere in the US these can be purchased? Bike Ray USA doesn't have them listed yet.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

What's your timeframe, do you need it tomorrow, next week or is 2-3 weeks ok?



joraff said:


> Is there somewhere in the US these can be purchased? Bike Ray USA doesn't have them listed yet.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Run time: Boost 1280 lumens 4.4 hours

Low 600 lumens 14.4 hours

Flash 200 lumens 150hours

No kidding 14 hrs and 600 lumens about how much are you going to ask for these Geoman
Defiantly got to get one of these


----------



## joraff (Feb 15, 2007)

Geoman, SINCE you asked, there's actually a 12 hr race Saturday that I'm doing  but, they'll have light rentals.

Otherwise, no rush. Sounds like you're expecting some soon


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Raku

We think those manufacturers numbers are a little inflated as usual, we have been testing this lightset for quite sometime. We replaced the 5.0 Ah Chinese battery pack with a 5.8 Ah German Battery Pack (4 very high capacity Panasonic cells ). Our runtime on high was right around 4.5 hours but we think the output is probably closer to 950-1000 lumens. Beam pattern with the stock 20 degree lens is wide and floody, we suggested an easily swapped out 15 degree lens to BikeRay for helmet use, they are very proactive and have a great product. Pricing is yet to be determined but is just around the corner :thumbsup:



Rakuman said:


> Run time: Boost 1280 lumens 4.4 hours
> 
> Low 600 lumens 14.4 hours
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Nice, the 12 hour format is excellent, especially in winter. Best of luck and I hope the weather warms up for you. We'll have these available on the site really soon, excellent for barmounting with the stock 20 degree lens.



joraff said:


> Geoman, SINCE you asked, there's actually a 12 hr race Saturday that I'm doing  but, they'll have light rentals.
> 
> Otherwise, no rush. Sounds like you're expecting some soon


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

@Geoman, correct me if I am wrong - do you intend on carrying BikeRay lights? or were you referring to the new battery pack replacements for Magicshine lights?


@Bike ray, do you have complete stats for the IV version coming out in March 2011? Will you offer purchase options for "Light Head Only" WITHOUT battery packs?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Hey Raku
> 
> We think those manufacturers numbers are a little inflated as usual, we have been testing this lightset for quite sometime. We replaced the 5.0 Ah Chinese battery pack with a 5.8 Ah German Battery Pack (4 very high capacity Panasonic cells ). Our runtime on high was right around 4.5 hours but we think the output is probably closer to 950-1000 lumens. Beam pattern with the stock 20 degree lens is wide and floody, *we suggested an easily swapped out 15 degree lens to BikeRay for helmet use, they are very proactive and have a great product. Pricing is yet to be determined but is just around the corner :thumbsup*:


I can't wait to see what one of these will do with a 15 degree lens. It will still be floody but 15 degrees is better than 20. Geoman if you start selling these please make an announcement when you have them on your website.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Chromag, yes we have been working with BikeRay on the Ray III and Ray IV for several months. We have been testing Ray III units since late November.



Chromagftw said:


> @Geoman, correct me if I am wrong - do you intend on carrying BikeRay lights? or were you referring to the new battery pack replacements for Magicshine lights?
> 
> @Bike ray, do you have complete stats for the IV version coming out in March 2011? Will you offer purchase options for "Light Head Only" WITHOUT battery packs?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Absolutely Cat, we think that the triple with a 15 degree lens on the helmet and the quad with a 20 degree lens on the bars might work really nicely and still be affordable enough for everyone to enjoy. We will make an announcement as soon as we are ready to go live. The 20 degree beam pattern is one big bright halo, there is no hotspot.



Cat-man-do said:


> I can't wait to see what one of these will do with a 15 degree lens. It will still be floody but 15 degrees is better than 20. Geoman if you start selling these please make an announcement when you have them on your website.


----------



## Inigo_Questa (Oct 11, 2008)

The bikeray lll is a cool light. The beam is similar to hope Vision 4, only brighter. Smaller light head too.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi Chromag, yes we have been working with BikeRay on the Ray III and Ray IV for several months. We have been testing Ray III units since late November.


GM would you consider giving someone who has two recall ms lights some kind of trade in or upgrade deal?  my ms lights are still running strong -er i mean sitting in a ceramic bowl on the concrete pad beside my house  - but this looks like a nice upgrade...


----------



## Inigo_Questa (Oct 11, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> Run time: Boost 1280 lumens 4.4 hours
> 
> Low 600 lumens 14.4 hours
> 
> ...


The light I have looks ok for 1200 lumens on High.
Low looks more like 300 Lumens.
Flash looks the same as High


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Nick, unfortnately we are bound by some very strict CPSC guidelines when it comes to any of the recall issues and remedies, they must be uniform for everyone. We have been working hard in the background, expect to see some really cool products coming to GeoManGear this year.



nick d said:


> GM would you consider giving someone who has two recall ms lights some kind of trade in or upgrade deal?  my ms lights are still running strong -er i mean sitting in a ceramic bowl on the concrete pad beside my house  - but this looks like a nice upgrade...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Cat, we just listed the RayIII with two different battery options on the site

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_33



Cat-man-do said:


> I can't wait to see what one of these will do with a 15 degree lens. It will still be floody but 15 degrees is better than 20. Geoman if you start selling these please make an announcement when you have them on your website.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Agreed, we think low is more like 300 lumens too. Runtime is really amazing in low mode, the XP-Gs are extremely efficient when they are driven in the low mode.



Inigo_Questa said:


> The light I have looks ok for 1200 lumens on High.
> Low looks more like 300 Lumens.
> Flash looks the same as High


----------



## Dirt_hog (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on this light. I've tried to order the foride from lightandgo on a few occasions but the website seems to have it's problems. I'm hoping this light is close in comparison although it sounds like from the information I've read there's about a 400 lumen difference. For the simple fact that Geoman is involved in these threads and has a great reputation I've got to go with the BikeRay. I rarely post, but I have to say what Geoman is doing is pretty cool.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks DH, we'll take care of you when you are ready, the Ray III is very impressive when comparing output/price/weight :thumbsup:



Dirt_hog said:


> I think I'm going to pull the trigger on this light. I've tried to order the foride from lightandgo on a few occasions but the website seems to have it's problems. I'm hoping this light is close in comparison although it sounds like from the information I've read there's about a 400 lumen difference. For the simple fact that Geoman is involved in these threads and has a great reputation I've got to go with the BikeRay. I rarely post, but I have to say what Geoman is doing is pretty cool.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Geoman,

This light does look impressive. One question though. Your website lists it with a 100mm extension cable. Surely it must be a typo and it should read 100cm?

Arek


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Geoman...do these have the 20 or 15 degree lens? And will the other lens be available?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes thanks, it was a typo, have edited it to read 100cm. We think output is approx 950-1000 on high and 300-350 lumens on low, have discussed with Manufacturer about their listing of 1280 on high and 600 on low as it seemed inaccurate. Runtime on low is insane it seems to burn forever. Cheers :thumbsup:



Arek said:


> Hi Geoman,
> 
> This light does look impressive. One question though. Your website lists it with a 100mm extension cable. Surely it must be a typo and it should read 100cm?
> 
> Arek


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Agreed, we think low is more like 300 lumens too. Runtime is really amazing in low mode, the XP-Gs are extremely efficient when they are driven in the low mode.


What about the high mode? The 1280 lumens is manufacturer's rating as stated by you. What's the realistic output? Can we count on honest 1000 lumens on the trails?

Thanks,

Arek


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

These have the 20 degree flood lens, we are waiting for Bikeray to develop a tighter beam pattern so it will be a perfect helmet mounted lighthead as well. Right now it works brilliantly on the bars and is a decent single lighthead for the helmet as it provides enough spot and flood for riding at 75% daylight speed. For full daylight speed nightriding it works perfectly on the bars with a 900 on the helmet. Bikeray is keen to work on product enhancement especially now we are up and running with their products.



gmcttr said:


> Geoman...do these have the 20 or 15 degree lens? And will the other lens be available?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It's very close to 1000, the hotspot with the 20 degree lens is larger than the Magicshine 900 halo. If we had to guess we would think it's generating approx 50% more than the P7 emitters that the 900s use. Definitely more efficient as the burntime is slightly better than a P7 on the same battery on high, it's a win-win situation, more light, similar weight and better burntime and a 1 year warranty.



Arek said:


> What about the high mode? The 1280 lumens is manufacturer's rating as stated by you. What's the realistic output? Can we count on honest 1000 lumens on the trails?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arek


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Bikeray just gave us the ok to use the following ratings: High 1000 lumens and Low 300 lumens, we think it's fairly close to actual. High could be 950-1050 lumens and low could be 300-350 lumens



GEOMAN said:


> It's very close to 1000, the hotspot with the 20 degree lens is larger than the Magicshine 900 halo. If we had to guess we would think it's generating approx 50% more than the P7 emitters that the 900s use. Definitely more efficient as the burntime is slightly better than a P7 on the same battery on high, it's a win-win situation, more light, similar weight and better burntime and a 1 year warranty.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Right now it works brilliantly on the bars and is a decent single lighthead for the helmet as it provides enough spot and flood for riding at 75% daylight speed.


I'm looking at this light as my helmet light. Considering I've been riding and racing with a Niterider Firestorm for 4-5 seasons now as my only light, and it being what - ~500 lumens or so? - I don't see how Bike Ray III would be anything but an improvement, even if it's floodier than the spot beam of my Firestorm. Or am I missing something here?.. Perhaps not as much range due to the flood vs. spot?

Roughly double the lumens, about the same runtime (4hrs.), definitely lighter and smaller(both light and battery), and attractive price. I think I may have found my next light.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The N/R Firestorm had decent throw but that 700 gram NiMh battery pack would stretch my jerseys when put in the pocket. We have been testing the Ray III for several months and have found it to be a great lightset. Bikeray discussed producing a drop in lens with a tighter beam pattern for GeoManGear as soon as we suggested it, this would be an improvement for helmet mounting option.



Arek said:


> I'm looking at this light as my helmet light. Considering I've been riding and racing with a Niterider Firestorm for 4-5 seasons now as my only light, and it being what - ~500 lumens or so? - I don't see how Bike Ray III would be anything but an improvement, even if it's floodier than the spot beam of my Firestorm. Or am I missing something here?.. Perhaps not as much range due to the flood vs. spot?
> 
> Roughly double the lumens, about the same runtime (4hrs.), definitely lighter and smaller(both light and battery), and attractive price. I think I may have found my next light.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> The N/R Firestorm had decent throw but that 700 gram NiMh battery pack would stretch my jerseys when put in the pocket. We have been testing the Ray III for several months and have found it to be a great lightset. Bikeray discussed producing a drop in lens with a tighter beam pattern for GeoManGear as soon as we suggested it, this would be an improvement for helmet mounting option.


Yeah, the Firestorm battery is long and it's an achor too, for sure! But that's exactly how I've been using it - in the back jersey pocket. Uncomfortable, but it's worked so far...

Geoman, just to go back to my previous post, can you address my question there directly? Would Bike Ray III, even with the flood lens have better range/throw than my NR Fs?
Also, any timeline for that optional lens? Would I be able to buy it separately later and drop it in myself?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I gave my N/R Firestorm to an MTBR member last year so I don't have one to compare with but I would say the throw with the 20 degree lens is similar but the Ray III flood is far greater and lights up a much larger area. Providing Bikeray produces the lens as we suggested, it is a 5 second drop in for the consumer. That silver bezel unscrews easily and the lens plugs in without any tools. If Bikeray does produce the lens it would be available quite soon, their development team is extremely responsive. We wanted to get some of these out there and combine MTBR feedback with our own with regard to tightening the beam pattern and then go back to Bikeray with a suggested lens degree for development, we think somewhere between 10 and 15 degrees might be perfect.



Arek said:


> Yeah, the Firestorm battery is long and it's an achor too, for sure! But that's exactly how I've been using it - in the back jersey pocket. Uncomfortable, but it's worked so far...
> 
> Geoman, just to go back to my previous post, can you address my question there directly? Would Bike Ray III, even with the flood lens have better range/throw than my NR Fs?
> Also, any timeline for that optional lens? Would I be able to buy it separately later and drop it in myself?


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Geoman. 
If by "quite soon" you mean a few weeks rather than months, than I'll probably hold tight and wait for it before ordering.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Since we don't have a prototype and it would be produced in China you can expect it to be several months.



Arek said:


> Thanks Geoman.
> If by "quite soon" you mean a few weeks rather than months, than I'll probably hold tight and wait for it before ordering.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

GEOMAN, great to see things starting to take shape again. :thumbsup: 

A couple of questions:

Would current owners of the old recalled Magicshine batteries be given credit towards the newer German battery packs and remit the difference as far as price points go?

Are there any plans to have the German packs waterproofed (perhaps with the liquid rubber dip?) I know they don't sell the waterproofing compound here where I reside, otherwise I'd do it myself.

Cheers!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Open-Light has advised that their packs are waterproofed, take a look at one of their ads on uTube 




The packs are triple shrinkwrapped like their Lupine compatible packs.

Unfortunately we can't do any deals with regard to those MS recall packs that are out there, every customer must receive the identical remedy. The guidelines for recalls are very strict and the GeoManGear pack is underway for the recall and we have to follow the rulings of the CPSC. We even had the Open-Light battery pack tested independantly and by the CPSC to make sure we had followed all of the rules.



Chromagftw said:


> GEOMAN, great to see things starting to take shape again. :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

GEOMAN, yup i see that from the link you shared. 3 days submerged in a pond. Thanks for that.

What about the MS replacement batteries - Any confirmation on type waterproofing? Rubber dip or triple shrink wrap? All of mine came with the metal canister enclosure (I doubt you'll be replacing these housings but rather the sole contents alone). Am I correct in my assumption?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The GeoManGear recall replacements will come encased in a tooled plastic housing with a velcrow strap to attach them to stem, post and downtube. It is a really nice design, we hope everyone gets 2-3 years of good use from them. The GeoManGear pack will be more compact, easier to mount and more lightweight than the Magicshine Series II pack that you have currently. It will be as waterproof as the manufacturer is able to make it, we don't recommend going diving with it but it should standup well with normal mountainbiking use including rain and splashing from puddles etc.



Chromagftw said:


> GEOMAN, yup i see that from the link you shared. 3 days submerged in a pond. Thanks for that.
> 
> What about the MS replacement batteries - Any confirmation on waterproofing? All of mine came with the metal canister enclosure (I doubt you'll be replicating housings) but rather the contents alone. Am I correct in my assumption?


----------



## kjackson82 (Nov 5, 2006)

*magicshine batteries*

Geoman,

On Ebay I noticed someone selling a MagicShine with new and improved battery made by LG Chem. How does that differ from the battery that you are supplying? Is MagicShine using two different companies?

I also noticed someone on ebay selling a new and improved battery for $38. I'm guessing that is the LG Chem battery.

How do these differ from the replacement you are selling on your site?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

kjackson82 said:


> Geoman,
> 
> On Ebay I noticed someone selling a MagicShine with new and improved battery made by LG Chem. How does that differ from the battery that you are supplying? Is MagicShine using two different companies?
> 
> ...


I have one of these batteries first time out the protection circuit cut off power and I had no helmet light 30 minutes into the ride, had to recharge to reset the circuit. after about 10 rides now it is showing blue 20 minutes into a ride and when my other battery's are still showing green.
I am not impressed just another cheap Chinese battery


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes we took a look at those battery packs as soon as Magicshine started supplying them, we were already looking for a quality replacement for the existing packs and were discussing our options with a number of US battery manufacturers. We chose not to use those new Magicshine battery packs for our customers. The Open-Light Systems battery packs and the new GeoManGear battery packs are produced using high quality Panasonic cells from Japan and feature custom PCB's (protection boards) to further reduce the chance of malfunction or performance related issues.



kjackson82 said:


> Geoman,
> 
> On Ebay I noticed someone selling a MagicShine with new and improved battery made by LG Chem. How does that differ from the battery that you are supplying? Is MagicShine using two different companies?
> 
> ...


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

*BikeRay-III Updates*

After long and hard work, tests after tests on remodifications from current prototype Ray-III model sold by other(s), BikeRay USA finally got everything together on Ray-III, and will be available by end of this month.
Take a visit to www.bikerayusa.com where you can see the pics, changes, specs beam shots, etc.
Also offering pre-order discount.
many parts & accessories are there to purchase along a new "Y" connector that can connect 2 batteries into one light to give 7+ hrs on High mode or 30+ hrs on Low mode.
No more prototypes~!
Excellent battery safety and life, Safety featured Charger, but without high price tag.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

There seems to be some confusion about the Bikeray Ray III. Geoman was trying to get a newer version that would include some switchable optics. Now I have read on the other thread that BikeRayUSA will be the only vendor for the newly upgraded BR III .  

Since most of the dialog about improvements came through Geoman it seems only fitting he should be able to sell the upgrade as well. What's the deal here? :skep: I see the new version but I'm not seeing the upgraded optic ( even though it is mentioned ).Am I missing something here ??.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Cat
We believe the 15 degree lens will be available on the newly produced prototype Bikeray Ray IV based on the feedback we have received. We have no confirmation whether the 15 degree optic will be produced for the Bikeray Ray III. We have requested samples of both the new BR III and BR IV prototype so we'll let you guys know what we think after initial field tests.



Cat-man-do said:


> There seems to be some confusion about the Bikeray Ray III. Geoman was trying to get a newer version that would include some switchable optics. Now I have read on the other thread that BikeRayUSA will be the only vendor for the newly upgraded BR III .
> 
> Since most of the dialog about improvements came through Geoman it seems only fitting he should be able to sell the upgrade as well. What's the deal here? :skep: I see the new version but I'm not seeing the upgraded optic ( even though it is mentioned ).Am I missing something here ??.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

BikeRay might be using one of these lenses: http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut861 Part # 10508 would be my guess. Hard to tell from the photos and specs provided.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Titus Maximus said:


> BikeRay might be using one of these lenses: http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut861 Part # 10508 would be my guess. Hard to tell from the photos and specs provided.


Sorry, Wrong~!


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> There seems to be some confusion about the Bikeray Ray III. Geoman was trying to get a newer version that would include some switchable optics. Now I have read on the other thread that BikeRayUSA will be the only vendor for the newly upgraded BR III .
> 
> Since most of the dialog about improvements came through Geoman it seems only fitting he should be able to sell the upgrade as well. What's the deal here? :skep: I see the new version but I'm not seeing the upgraded optic ( even though it is mentioned ).Am I missing something here ??.


We were on this project long before anyone. Just never talked about it here mtbr.
Because BikeRay USA rejected the original version of Ray-III, manufacture had to sell out premade Ray-IIIs to many other countries and other buyers who were desperate.

Who started BikeRay here in USA~?
Who holds the contract with manufacture for USA~?
Who got involved with engineering from very begining~?
Who is providing waranty, refunds, parts, service, etc~?
We already got moulds made for 15degree lens for Ray-III. It is in final stage to be in the production.
This new moulding for 15degree lens costed us $$$$. Did anyone other than us paid for it or got involved with engineering~?

New Ray-IV~? prototypes are made and they are coming by end of this month to do field test with our sponsored racers. It will/may need to go through some adjustments but basics are done and ready to be tested by us here in USA.

It is far beyond than just pile of aluminum pipes~!

*BikeRay USA will not tolerate anymore, anyone trying to step in with false statements and confusing people with wrong ideas.*
Are you interested to test it and give us its feedbacks~?
Let us know~!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bikerayusa said:


> We were on this project long before anyone. Just never talked about it here mtbr.
> Because BikeRay USA rejected the original version of Ray-III, manufacture had to sell out premade Ray-IIIs to many other countries and other buyers who were desperate.....
> 
> ...*BikeRay USA will not tolerate anymore, anyone trying to step in with false statements and confusing people with wrong ideas.*
> ...


Mr. BikeRay, I don't think anyone is going to argue that you were the first to sell Bikeray because most of us really wouldn't have any way to know otherwise. However you weren't the first vendor to take point with selling Bikeray on MTBR ( as far back as I can recollect ). Matter of fact, I really don't know who the first person was because when MagicShine first came out there was a flurry of clones that came out not too long after. Regardless, most of us lightheads on MTBR just have questions about the product as it is getting good reviews. I'm not really interested in getting into a "who's first " argument. Since more than one vendor has offered to sell the product most of us just want to know who is going to sell what and when it will be available.

I'm glad to see that you have offered some clarification about the optic issue. If you can bring the new and improved Ray III to market first you will have a big advantage over any other vendor. Just remember being first only takes you so far. Customer service and track record are important too. Also keep in mind that when the new Ray III's start to sell the battery will be the first thing to undergo scrutiny. If your new battery holds up and the new optics are better you will have a win-win situation. Just treat your customers fairly and be nice when the nay-sayers start up. Besides, no one really likes a pi**ing war.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> Mr. BikeRay, I don't think anyone is going to argue that you were the first to sell Bikeray because most of us really wouldn't have any way to know otherwise. However you weren't the first vendor to take point with selling Bikeray on MTBR ( as far back as I can recollect ). Matter of fact, I really don't know who the first person was because when MagicShine first came out there was a flurry of clones that came out not too long after. Regardless, most of us lightheads on MTBR just have questions about the product as it is getting good reviews. I'm not really interested in getting into a "who's first " argument. Since more than one vendor has offered to sell the product most of us just want to know who is going to sell what and when it will be available.
> 
> I'm glad to see that you have offered some clarification about the optic issue. If you can bring the new and improved Ray III to market first you will have a big advantage over any other vendor. Just remember being first only takes you so far. Customer service and track record are important too. Also keep in mind that when the new Ray III's start to sell the battery will be the first thing to undergo scrutiny. If your new battery holds up and the new optics are better you will have a win-win situation. Just treat your customers fairly and be nice when the nay-sayers start up. Besides, no one really likes a pi**ing war.


Cat;
Okey. Lets just get that "who" thing aside for now.
I am sorry touching some of sensitive issues here. I guess I got somewhat upset because I was getting some serious attacks here, and over reacted.

I will try my best to not go on that direction again.

And thank you for the advises you gave us here. And thank God that we are in right track~!


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Forgot~!
What will be your reaction if, that someone runs out of Ray lights~?
Where customers are going to ask for parts, services, etc~?
Cat;
Have you heard or met anyone complaining about our service or lights~?
If so, let me know.
Our door is wide open to anyone who is willing to see inside of it.


----------



## Alpha s3v3n (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Geoman ordering my Ray III with 8.7ah battery in a few minutes!!!


----------



## Alpha s3v3n (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for answering all my emails I know I had a lot!


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a chance to test my Bikeray III for the first time last night for about an hour and a half. I'm riding in a 24hr team event this weekend, and wanted to give my new light a try beforehand. I bought my light on Ebay from the official UK supplier for £90, or just under $150. My initial impressions are generally positive. The light is very bright, and as others have noted, the beam is more flood than spot. I was riding with my brother-in-law, who had a Magicshine on his bars, and a Hope 2 on his helmet. I ran the Bikeray on my helmet. When comparing the beams, as expected the Bikeray put out the most light, though the spot from both his lights was brighter in the center. I could ride behind him while he was running both, and he could still see his shadow. I didn't have a problem riding with just flood of my light, which I ran on high the whole time. 

There are a couple of design issues that I don't care for. First, and most significantly, is that the helmet mount plate doesn't offer any sort of tilt adjustment. The lighthead slides and clips onto the plate, which is not in any way adjustable. The only method you have to adjust the aim of the beam is to slide the plate and its velcro straps fore/aft on your helmet, which may or may not work for you depending on the shape/position of your helmet vents. You also can't adjust the tilt on the fly. I stopped shortly into my ride to completely remove and restrap the plate to get a better position. I had to run the light very high on my helmet to get good aiming, and this caused me to clip a few low-hanging branches quite forcefully. I guess I'll just have to adapt to that. I also had a bit of discomfort from the overlapping velcro run inside my helmet, but I got used to it, and also ran the straps inside my helmet pads, which helped. I think I've seen a "New" Bikeray III, which uses an O-ring style attachment, which I now know I would've preferred.

The second design issue (for me at least) is the way the velcro is wrapped around the battery bag. You're supposed to use this to strap the battery to your bike, but if you run the light on your helmet, you'll put the battery in your jersey, or in you pack. I like to put my battery in the top phone/ipod pocket of my pack, which is felt/microfiber lined. I tried putting the battery in there, and the velcro stuck to it and was difficult to get out.

I previously owned a Magicshine (from Geoman), which I was generally happy with. My battery did fail, which of course I was a bit upset about. I know they have been recalled, and I may or may not decide to get a replacement. The battery failed just before I moved last autumn, and due to negligence on my part, the glass on the Magicshine lighthead got broken when I put the light in with the rest of my bike tools and parts. If I buy a new lighthead, I'll get the battery replaced. I definitely preferred the mounting system on the MS, and I think the MS lighthead was lighter weight than the Bikeray, or the Bikeray + mounting plate and straps. I was able to mount the MS to my helmet with just the O-ring, no other mount needed. 

It's too early to say which light I prefer, or whether the Bikeray is well-built or not. I think I remember seeing concerns about waterproofness when I was researching before purchase a month ago, but there just doesn't seem to be enough of these out there yet to know if it's an issue.

If my impressions change for the better or worse after race this weekend I'll post an update.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I received a PM asking for an update, so here it is.

I used my light for about 2.5hrs in my 24hour team event. I used it off and on during my dusk lap, and then for 2 hours straight during a double lap from 3-5am. It performed well the entire time. The battery life indicator was still on the highest setting, even though I ran it on high the whole time. I didn't notice any of the discomfort from the mounting as I indicated above, either because I've gotten used to it, or because I was too focused on trying to ride fast while dead tired in the middle of the night.

We did have some rain, but I only had to ride in a few light showers, so still didn't test the water resistance. I've decided that I would definitely prefer a more "spot" pattern on my helmet, and run the BRIII on my bars. The amount of light put out is great, but IMO a spot pattern allows you to focus on the singletrack in front of you while not illuminating the surroundings with wasted light. I think the throw was enough, but I noticed a few lights on course that had longer throw. I'm a reasonably quick descender, and didn't have any issues with the throw being too short, but there was only one pretty high speed descent on the course, and it was straight and predictable.

Final verdict: Solid all around performance and great value, but maybe not the light to have if you only have one light, due to beam pattern and mounting limitations.


----------



## stefan. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Waterproof?*

I'm looking at buying a new light for the upcoming winter.
Have been looking at this BikeRay III and it looks nice. Has someone here used it alot in rain? How waterproof is it? I need something that I can bring out in pouring rain or heavy snowfall and similar without hesitation.
I was looking at the MS 872, but have heard that the MS lights were not so good on the waterproofing, but I've developed the feeling that the BikeRay is abit better quality, but I might be totally wrong here?

Or should I choose something different, give up on the cheaper lights and go for Hope for example, to get good waterproofing?


----------



## e46junkie (Jan 25, 2011)

*Degree Lens - Geoman?*

Can anyone verify the lens that's shipped out with the Bike Ray III from Geoman? I know there was talk about a 10 or 15 degree in an earlier post. I'm looking at the following setup: BikeRay - RayIII - Cree-XPG 1000* Lumens 6.0Ah

Would also like to know if I would be able to run the MJ splitter off the 6.0Ah battery to a BRIII up front and a MJ-818 tail in the rear? I would assume the connections are the same?

Thanks much! My flashlight bike light isn't cutting it anymore... NEED MORE LIGHT!!!

-Ryan


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

That model has the 20 degree optic, best used for bar mounting, yes the y-cable and MJ-818 configuration will work for you. Thanks for the support



e46junkie said:


> Can anyone verify the lens that's shipped out with the Bike Ray III from Geoman? I know there was talk about a 10 or 15 degree in an earlier post. I'm looking at the following setup: BikeRay - RayIII - Cree-XPG 1000* Lumens 6.0Ah
> 
> Would also like to know if I would be able to run the MJ splitter off the 6.0Ah battery to a BRIII up front and a MJ-818 tail in the rear? I would assume the connections are the same?
> 
> ...


----------



## offrhodes42 (May 1, 2009)

stefan. said:


> I'm looking at buying a new light for the upcoming winter.
> Have been looking at this BikeRay III and it looks nice. Has someone here used it alot in rain? How waterproof is it? I need something that I can bring out in pouring rain or heavy snowfall and similar without hesitation.
> I was looking at the MS 872, but have heard that the MS lights were not so good on the waterproofing, but I've developed the feeling that the BikeRay is abit better quality, but I might be totally wrong here?
> 
> Or should I choose something different, give up on the cheaper lights and go for Hope for example, to get good waterproofing?


I have not had long term use in wet weather, but the first rest ride I did with it I got caught in a downpour and rode for an hour to get time in on the light and then I used it in the 24hrs of Pats Peak on a relay team. It rained the whole 24hrs and my night lap gave no issues for the light. Now that night riding time is here again I should get some more use out of it and get a better long term feel for how it works.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

offrhodes42 said:


> I have not had long term use in wet weather, but the first rest ride I did with it I got caught in a downpour and rode for an hour to get time in on the light and then I used it in the 24hrs of Pats Peak on a relay team. It rained the whole 24hrs and my night lap gave no issues for the light. Now that night riding time is here again I should get some more use out of it and get a better long term feel for how it works.


The NEW BikeRay-III in a cup of water.
As I mentioned on BikeRay-IV, please don't try this at home. It's for demo purpose only. Entire concept of waterproofing is to withstand any accidental falls, rain, etc. Not to be use under water nor to taken apart. These upgrades are made from BikeRay USA and we can not guarranty if it will be available from other country's supplier.
:nono:







*THIS IS THE NEW BIKERAY-III. NOT THE OLD, LONG VERSION WITH HARD MOUNT.*


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just on GEOMAN sight and I don't see the BR III or any bike ray light on there? what happen?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are currently using the new Quad XP-G MJ-872 as our primary recommended bar mounted lightset.



ChevyM14 said:


> I was just on GEOMAN sight and I don't see the BR III or any bike ray light on there? what happen?


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bikeray lights*

GEOMAN,

I also noticed that there aren't any Bikeray lights listed on your site anymore. I really liked the mounting system of the Bikeray and was a bit bummed that they disappeared. Can you elaborate on the change...Will they (and their mounting system) be coming back? Thank you.

.


GEOMAN said:


> We are currently using the new Quad XP-G MJ-872 as our primary recommended bar mounted lightset.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We liked the MJ-872 from the very beginning when we received the prototype lighthead back in February but the diffused optic was not what we had discussed with Magicshine so we had the Bikeray III as our primary bar mounted lighthead. Magicshine made the necessary optic change and we now stock the MJ-872 instead of the BRIII. Headsup we are currently testing a locking mount similar to the BRIII that is able to be screwed onto the base of the MJ-808 and MJ-808E, it also has a lightweight helmet mount option with tilt ability and the same locking mechanism. We have some samples that we are trail-testing at the moment.



monkeypod21 said:


> GEOMAN,
> 
> I also noticed that there aren't any Bikeray lights listed on your site anymore. I really liked the mounting system of the Bikeray and was a bit bummed that they disappeared. Can you elaborate on the change...Will they (and their mounting system) be coming back? Thank you.
> 
> .


----------



## monkeypod21 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation and the headsup. Much appreciated!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> ....Headsup we are currently testing a locking mount similar to the BRIII that is able to be screwed onto the base of the MJ-808 and MJ-808E, it also has a lightweight helmet mount option with tilt ability and the same locking mechanism. We have some samples that we are trail-testing at the moment.


*GM*...Please...would you kindly post some photos of the mount you are speaking of. I assume you are also planning to offer this mount as a separate item on your web site. (??) :ihih:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Sure Cat, we'll post a few images later today, we have been looking for a solution like this for a long time. We are still testing and hope to be able to offer this as an aftermarket option for existing MJ-808 and MJ-808E owners. We should have a spare sample, would you like to try one? Email us on [email protected]



Cat-man-do said:


> *GM*...Please...would you kindly post some photos of the mount you are speaking of. I assume you are also planning to offer this mount as a separate item on your web site. (??) :ihih:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Sure Cat, we'll post a few images later today, we have been looking for a solution like this for a long time. We are still testing and hope to be able to offer this as an aftermarket option for existing MJ-808 and MJ-808E owners. We should have a spare sample, *would you like to try one? Email us on [email protected]*


Sure...sounds like a plan. FWIW I also test Lupine Betty's as well. ..


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Nice try, it's racing season so my Betty is getting plenty of use, we'll get some pics of the mount uploaded today. :thumbsup:



Cat-man-do said:


> Sure...sounds like a plan. FWIW I also test Lupine Betty's as well. ..


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Had to use iPhone hopefully images are ok



GEOMAN said:


> Nice try, it's racing season so my Betty is getting plenty of use, we'll get some pics of the mount uploaded today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Those look pretty sweet GEO going to have to give them a try the helmet mount is especially.nice!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *Those look pretty sweet GEO going to have to give them a try the helmet mount is especially.nice!:thumbsup:*


x 2 !! This is what makes Geoman special. He gets the basic stuff that people want. Even something as simple as a decent helmet ( or bar ) mount for the MS stuff. It may seem like a little thing but he will sell 10's of thousands of these simply because no one else sells them. Other vendors could learn a thing or two from him for sure. :thumbsup:

I'll be buying at least one of each for sure when they come out.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Rakuman, here's a couple of shots of the helmet mount, it's approx half the weight of the stock helmet mount and much smaller, it has a lot of tilt so choices of placement position on helmet are endless. So far it's testing well :thumbsup:



Rakuman said:


> *Those look pretty sweet GEO going to have to give them a try the helmet mount is especially.nice!:thumbsup:*


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

excuse the dumb question but will these mounts (both bar and helmet) work decently for the majority of magicshine lights
I tried to search some of the forums here, but a lot of scattered
maybe some modding of the mount needed
I have the three light ms and it moves around like crazy on fast bumpy descents, i dont think tape will help, its relatively heavy and needs a more firm mount (I have flat bars)

I just ordered bar and helmet from geomangear


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

GEOMAN said:


> The Bike Ray III is really nice, lightweight, has a 20 degree lens for nice flood on the bars. Triple XPG provides longer burntime on the same battery as a P7. :thumbsup:


I have a bikeray 3, but I find fluxient 4xR5 is more brighter, R5 looks is XPG too.


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

*which is the top bright bicycle light?*

is there any friend can tell which bicycle light the top one in the world now ? I want to have it on my bicycle light


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> x 2 !! This is what makes Geoman special. He gets the basic stuff that people want. Even something as simple as a decent helmet ( or bar ) mount for the MS stuff. It may seem like a little thing but he will sell 10's of thousands of these simply because no one else sells them. Other vendors could learn a thing or two from him for sure. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be buying at least one of each for sure when they come out.


I have that bicycle mount too , do you need some ? I can sent to you for free, you only pay for postage will be ok, or maybe when I sent goods to my USA customer , I can packing some in it ,then my customer sent it to you will save the postage.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Alwin.Wu said:


> is there any friend can tell which bicycle light the top one in the world now ? I want to have it on my bicycle light


Not sure about the top one in the world, but I must sat that I do really like my RAY III, I run it with 8.7amp battery on full power 1300 lumens for 2,5 hours and the battery indication light is still showing , green, so I still have 50% power left, now this for me is great!!!!: 
The only minor negative point is the bar mounting, ie elastic band, I do have to readjust the light level several time on my rides as the light do gradually move, but apart from this, I do love it.
SR59


----------

